# OTI and Strategic Anglers Custom Poppers



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have had the oppertunity to work with Strategic Anglers custom lures to produce the finest OTI poppers ever! We are still ironing out the final details, but hopefully soon OTI will be offering limited edition, signed, and numbered poppers in two colors per run. We will keep the numbers down to about 50 poppers per run to make sure that they are limited. In practice run #1 we went with Wahoo and Yellowfin Tuna patterns. I think they came out looking amazing. So good I had to photograph them before I could even wire them up. Enjoy


















































































Once we finalize everything, I'll have more details on pricing and availability.

Thanks for looking


----------

